# اجمل البرامج الكميائية



## hs_chimie (30 يناير 2010)

- أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج ارهقنى البحث عن شبيهة و هو برنامج يقوم برسم الرموز الكيميائية المعقدة مثل حلقات البنزين و الروابط ( أمامية - خلفية) و الأسهم فى المعادلات و غيرها

ودى صور للبرنامج
http://www.acdlabs.com/download/images/namefree1.png




http://www.acdlabs.com/download/images/namefree2.png



للتحميل
http://www.acdlabs.com/download/ (http://www.acdlabs.com/download/)














2- 
برنامج MestReC لرسم وتحليل NMR Spectra





MestReC[1].4.9.9.9

http://www.hulinks.co.jp/software/cs/images/mestrec.png



لأصحاب البحوث العلمية المتقدمة ،،، للأكاديميين والباحثين العلميين ،،، هذا برنامج رسم وتحليل وتفسير أطياف الرنين المغناطيسي NMR وهو برنامج غني فعلا ومهم للباحثين يأتي مع حزمة chemoffice لكنه هنا في ملف تحميل منفصل

http://www.lightwave-scientific.com/images/MNovaArchitecture.jpg

حجم البرنامج : 11 ميجابايت
كلمة المرور لفك الملف المضغوط:
www.dl4all.com (http://www.dl4all.com/)
طريقة التحميل من الموقع
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1286
يجب إدخال الحروف الموجودة على اليمين داخل الصندوق المشار اليه بالسهم كما يلي ثم بعدها الضغط على زر التحميل download
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1287
ستظهر نافذة الحفظ اختر حفظ او save
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1288
طريقة تسجيل البرنامج:
اذهب إلى قائمة ملف file ثم اختر ادخال كود التسجيل enter registration code ستظهر لك نافذة ألصق فيها بيانات التسجيل التي في الملف النصي المرافق لملف البرنامج
http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=1366
رابط آخر للبرنامج على الرابيدشير
http://rapidshare.com/files/14987109..._V.4.9.9.9.rar (http://rapidshare.com/files/149871099/MestReC_V.4.9.9.9.rar)
وهذا رابط آخر لنسخة بورتابل Portable Mestrec 4.9.9.9 .7z
http://rapidshare.com/files/17875984...ReC_4.9.9.9.7 (http://rapidshare.com/files/17875984...ReC_4.9.9.9.7)








3----- 


Microsoft Math برنامج حل مسائل الرياضيات والفيزياء
البرنامج يتعامل مع معظم حقول الرياضيات مثل " الجبر الخطي - الجبر العادي - التفاضل و التكامل - الإحصاء - المعادلات العادية - الدوال المثلثية ..الخ "
يتميز أيضا البرنامج بإمكانية رسم الدوال بيانيا و كذلك رسمها كدوال ثلاثية الأبعاد ..
يحتوي أيضا البرنامج على محول للوحدات الفيزيائية و الرياضية "الطاقة - الوزن - الزمن - الحجم ...الخ "
http://cimg2.163.com/catchpic/5/5A/5A8342AD61FE1C5F77925002E971F1A0.jpg
حتى يعمل البرنامج بشكل جيد يجب عليك تنزيل الحزمة الثانية من برنامج Microsoft.Net Framework وهو برنامج مهم لتشغيل كثير من البرامج الحديثة ..




http://protection.servshare.com/fx.972.php (http://protection.servshare.com/fx.972.php)



4- صانع الخلايا الجلفانية 





Build virtual Electrochemical Cells 
برنامج مفيد جداً لدراسة الخلايا الكهروكيميائية ، حجمه 1.2 ميجابايت ، سهل الاستخدام ولكنه يحتاج إى محاولات بسيطة في البداية .
واجهة البرنامج الرئيسية
http://chemware.co.nz/ecpro.gif
وهذا رابط التحميل


http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread...727#post188727 (http://www.bytocom.com/vb/showthread...727#post188727)



5- برنامج لكتابة الصيغ ورسم الأجهزة الكيميائية . برنامج لكتابة الصيغ ورسم الأجهزة الكيميائية . البرنامج من موقع http://www.acdlabs.com (http://www.acdlabs.com/)

وهو برنامج لكتابة الصيغ البنائية للمركبات الكيميائية بالإضافة إلى رسم الأجهزة والأدوات الكيميائية .
البرنامج حجمه 7.8 ميجابايت ويتحمل في قرابة 45 دقيقة باستخدام مودم روبتكس56 k
صورة واجهة رسم الصيغ في البرنامج
http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem...es/sketch2.gif (http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem_dsn_lab/chemsketch/images/sketch2.gif)
صورة واجهة رسم الأجهزة في البرنامج
http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem...es/sketch3.gif (http://www.acdlabs.com/products/chem_dsn_lab/chemsketch/images/sketch3.gif)
لتحميل البرنامج ادخل على صفحة التسجيل التالية لتسجيل معلوماتك :
http://www.acdlabs.com/servlets/User...ction=download (http://www.acdlabs.com/servlets/User?pr=chsk50&retdoc=/servlets/UserAuth&action=download)
http://www.bytocom.com/uv/acd1.jpg
بعد الانتهاء من التسجيل لا تنسى الضغط على الزر الموجود اسفل الصفحة Submit Form
ثم اذهب للصفحة الرئيسية بالضغط على الرابط التالي :
http://www.acdlabs.com/ (http://www.acdlabs.com/)
واضغط على صفحة التحميل
http://www.bytocom.com/uv/acd2.jpg
ستدخل على صفحة اختار منها البرنامج كما هو موضح بالصورة التالية :
http://www.bytocom.com/uv/acd3.jpg
ستفتح لك نافذة اختار حفظ ليتم حفظ البرنامج في جهازك وبعد انتهاء التحميل قم بتثبيت البرنامج في جهازك












6--أقوى برنامج للتحويل بين القياسات رأيته حتى الآن والله أكثر من رائع





برنامج رهيب فيه 95 بالمئة من وحدات القياس في العالم , من كثافة وحجم وطاقة وطول وتراكيز وغيرها الكثير والكثير على كل ما بطول عليكم
ادخل وشوف هاد الرابط
http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/8987...Setup.EXE.html (http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/8987...Setup.EXE.html)














7------برنامج لعرض التركيب البلوري للمواد




اسم البرنامج Crystalline Solids برنامج يعرض التركيب البلوري لعدد من العناصر والمركبات الكيميائية بطريقة ظريفة وممتعة في الابعاد الثلاثة وبشكل صور متحركة .
حجم البرنامج اميجابايت وبعد التحميل تحتاج للتثبيت كالعادة .
رابط التحميل (http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/solids/setup.exe)
http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/solids/setup.exe



وهذا رابط لنفس البرنامج بلغة الجافا (http://www.nslc.ucla.edu/molsci_ins..._instr/applets/crystalline_solids/solids.html

صوره للبرنامج












http://dlo3h72.topcities.com/crystal.gif










8---- أروع برنامج لحساب قوانين الغازات http://www.bytocom.com/vb/images/smilies/thumbs_up.gifبرنامج سهل وبسيط وخفيف بس والله راااااااااائع وممتاز





http://file12.9q9q.net/Download/19625519/I_GAS.exe.html








9---------برنامج Isis الرائع 


هذا برنامج ISIS الرائع يحتوي العديد من المزايا ، جرب ولا تنسونا من صالح دعاكم 
صفحة التحميل : http://www.mdli.com/downloads/downloadable/index.jsp (http://www.mdli.com/downloads/downloadable/index.jsp)
البرنامج بحاجة للتسجيل في الموقع قبل التحميل





__________________
10------برنامج التمساح للتجارب الكيميائية 
يتميز هذا البرنامج بسهولته وظرافته التى تغريك لاستكشافه.....
توجد لديك في واجهة البرنامج الكثير من المواد الكيميائية التى تحتاجها لاجراء التفاعلات....الاحماض والفلزات واللافزات ...والاملاح والاكاسيد والكواشف.هذا طبعا بالاضافة الى الزجاجيات و حنفية ماء ولهب بنزن !
حاولت ادراج صور للبرنامج ولكن محاولتي بات بالفشل .
اسم البرنامج..........Crocodile Chemistry

ممكن تحصل على البرنامج من موقعه وهو نسخه تجريبيه لمدة 30 يوم 
ومعه برامج جيده اخرى في الفيزياء والرياضيات

http://www.crocodile-clips.com/m6_1.htm (http://www.crocodile-clips.com/m6_1.htm)




11--------برنامج رائع في تحضير المحاليل الكميائية preparation of the chemical solution 


اتقبلوا مني هذا البرنامج الرائع في تحضير المحاليل الكميائية سواء كانت في الحالة الصلبة ا و الحالة السائلة ما عليك الا ادخال البينات المحلول الام كا الكثافة و نسبة النقاوة و تركيز و الحجم المراد تحضيره و البرنامج يعطيك الكتلة او الحجم الذي يجب اخده 
نرجو ان ينال اعجابكم 



http--www.sendspace.com-file-br0z3i





12--------FX Chem 2 يمكنك من ادخال المعادلات الكيميائية على الوورد 


وكما هومكتوب في موقع البرنامج فأن FX Chem يجعل طباعة معادلات كيميائية تقريبا بسهولة طباعة اسمك. 

وهناك الكثير من المميزات
للتحميل
ftp://www.efofex.com/fxc200.exe

وللاستزادة هذا موقع البرنامج الي ممكن تحملة منه ايضا
http://www.efofex.com/fxchem2.shtml
مولد الارقام او السيريل نمبر في المرفقات اكتب اسمك وراح يعملك سيريل نمبر خاص فيك
او استخدم هذه المعلومات للتسجيل
NAME..: NiTROUS
SERIAL: 36005644439152821355
TY






13---------برنامج لحل جميع مسائل قوانين الغازات 



البرنامج للمساعدة في حل جميع قوانين الغازات 
ويحتوي على
- معادلة الغاز المثالي
- القانون العام للغازات
-حساب كثافة الغاز
- قانون جراهام للانتشار
- تحويل الضغط
-تحويل درجة الحرارة
-العلاقة بين الكتلة وعدد المولات
- حساب الكسر الجزيئي
- حساب الضغط الجزئي
للتحميل


http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=476 (http://www.bytocom.com/vb/uploader.php?do=get&id=476)




14--أربعة برامج كيميائية في واحد .. وبطريقة هائلة . 

تراكيب لويس
الأشكال الهندسية للجزيئات التساهمية
التهجين
التركيب البلوري للمركبات الأيونية
تصوروا كل هذه الموضوعات في برنامج واحد وبطريقة عرض في الأبعاد الثلاثة .
حقيقةً قبل سنوات معدودة لم نكن نحلم ببرنامج كهذا بين ايدينا .
تفضلوا للتحميل (http://www.cem.msu.edu/~gencem/demo/PFCDEMO.ZIP)




http://www.cem.msu.edu/~gencem/demo/PFCDEMO.ZIP (http://www.cem.msu.edu/~gencem/demo/PFCDEMO.ZIP)



15---برنامج لرسم المركبات العضوية في الابعاد الثلاثة ..

برنامج لرسم المركبات العضوية في الابعاد الثلاثة
للعلم
حملت البرنامج ويعمل علي نظام اسئلة بجوار السؤال العرضفي الابعاد الثلاثة
خطير مرررررررررة
الرابط
http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads...ions/setup.exe






16-------برنامج مالوش حل ......اعداد الكم والاروبتالات .. أسرعوا للتحميل 

قبل الحديث عن البرنامج أنا جربته علي الجهاز الشخصي فهو يعرض أعداد الكم بالتفصيل
معحركات دورانية لكل اوربتال
وطرق متعددة للعرض
ومعلومات ايضا عن كل نوع


http://www.download.com/Quantum-Atomica/3000-2054-10146566.html?tag=lst-0-21 (http://www.download.com/Quantum-Atomica/3000-2054-10146566.html?tag=lst-0-21)





17--------برنامج Angles في الابعاد الثلاثة

برنامج كيميائي ظريف يعرض جزيئات لمركبات كيميائية متحركة وفي نفس الوقت يسأل سؤال ويعرض أربعة اجابات وكل اللي عليك اختيار الجواب الصحيح وراح يبين لك جوابك صح ولا خطأ ثم ينتقل لجزيء ثاني وفي النهاية يعطيك احصائية بعدد الاجوبة الصحيحة والاجوبة الخاطئة . البرنامج اسمه 3DAngles وحجمه 862 كيلوبايت
بعد تحميل البرنامج تحتاج الى تثبيته بالجهاز .
وصلة التحميل
تفضلوا .......
http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/3dangles/setup.exe (http://www.molsci.ucla.edu/downloads/3dangles/setup.exe)
صوره للبرنامج








18-----------ألة حاسبة مع مجموعة برامج كيميائية ..


ألة حاسبة مع مجموعة برامج كيميائية جيّدة ..
تحضير محاليل ذات تركيز معين ..
تحويل الوحدات ..
ثوابت وقيم فيزيائية وكيميائية ..
وغيره .. وغيره
للتحميل http://www.ktf-split.hr/~eni/toys/full_ca24.zip (http://www.ktf-split.hr/~eni/toys/full_ca24.zip)







19 ---------أختر ما شئت من برامج للكيمياء ... من هذا الموقع 


http://www.itchiavari.org/chimica/links/links3.html (http://www.itchiavari.org/chimica/links/links3.html


----------



## eng.zahid (3 أغسطس 2010)

حقااا مجهود رااائع ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا أخي العزيز على هذا المجهود العظيم وسوف يثبت الموضوع لكي تزداد الفائدة وأرجو أكمال الموضوع ويكون متجدد دوما وبالتوفيق وننتظر جديدك ......


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 أغسطس 2010)

هذا رابط لموضوع الأخ عبود لكي يكون مكمل لموضوعك وأي أضافة من أخوتي الأعضاء لكي يكون شامل لجميع البرامج الهندسية ...
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t28510.html


----------



## محمد عطيه حرب (5 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على اهتمامك بافاده الناس و جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## Noor Alhaq (6 أغسطس 2010)

كل الشكر والتقدير اخي................ برامج رائعة
جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله


----------



## en_shaabi (12 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوووور وبارك الله فيك...


----------



## سعد محمد هادي (13 أغسطس 2010)

الف رحمة على والديك000000مع التقدير


----------



## يوحنا رومانس (13 أغسطس 2010)

مشششششششششششككككككككككككووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Dr.eman torad (14 أغسطس 2010)

طاب انا خريجة علوم قسم كيميا_ميكروبيولوجي وعاوزة اشتغل في شركة بترول اعمل ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟
انا بقالي كتير بادوراعمل ايه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 أغسطس 2010)

dr.eman torad قال:


> طاب انا خريجة علوم قسم كيميا_ميكروبيولوجي وعاوزة اشتغل في شركة بترول اعمل ايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييه؟
> انا بقالي كتير بادوراعمل ايه



الله يعينك وإن شاء الله تجدين العمل بإذن الله فيجب عليك التقديم في كافة الشركات الموجودة في بلدك والله يسهل وهو القادر على كل شيء قدير ...


----------



## Abdulbari Abdulrah (21 أغسطس 2010)

من قدم هذا العمل كلمة شكرا قليل في حقه وفقك الله لكل خير


----------



## غلاك (22 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوور اخوووي ف ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله ...!!

ودووم التميز ..!!!


----------



## المنسي2 (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور وما قصرت
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد 122 (6 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 

بارك الله فيك على البرامج واحب اضيف هذا البرنامج لمحاكات العمليات وهو مجاني ​ http://sourceforge.net/projects/dwsim/

للاسف لم اجربه الى الان 

والسلام عليكم​


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (8 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراجزيلا لك اخى ونحن ممتنين لك على هذا المجهود الرائع.


----------



## Eng.hammad (11 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك ومشكور اخى العزيز


----------



## hίµσ_έlηίηŎ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

يعطيك العافية يالغلآ ~


في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 


موفق ~


----------



## الانيق41 (17 سبتمبر 2010)

وفقك الله ... برامج رائعة وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## halimo10 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

it's amazing program.thanks


----------



## halimo10 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً للمنتدى و القائمين على امره.لو تدرون كم اسهمتم فى بث المعرفة بالكيمياء وعلومها.ووووووشكررررراً مهندس المحبة.


----------



## صالح ولى الله (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## mohamedmukhtar (25 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جدا


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (29 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله


----------



## somagd (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا ووفقك الله*​


----------



## sarah chemical (4 نوفمبر 2010)

_جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت و ان شاء الله تلقاه في ميزان حسناتك_


----------



## Eng.Emad Gomaa (5 نوفمبر 2010)

كويس بس فيه بعض البرامج لا تفتح وتحتاج كلمة السر أرجو الإفادة مع الشكر


----------



## jassim78 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

athank you for this programms


----------



## مصطفى الكيلانى (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مجهود ممتاز جزاك الله خيرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## ليتني قلبكـ (3 ديسمبر 2010)

اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير . . !

اخباركم يا هندسة المستقبل باذن الله . . ؟ 

بطلب منكم طلب صغير . . 

http://s.alriyadh.com/2009/05/22/img/215867.jpg

http://knol.google.com/k/-/-/27ta4avfvy3ci/24u7s7/image%20(1).png

هذي صورة لخزان مياه اريدها رسمه ع الاتوكاد تكون ثلاثية ابعاد لأني سوف استخدمها في تطوير مشروع للجامعه 

اهم مافي المطلوب مني رسمة الخزان لاتكون طبيعيه بل تكون رسمه وثلاثية ابعاد 

بحيث من يرى صورة المشروع يعلم ان هذا خزان بالشكل . . 

الحجم يكون 400 في 400 بيكسل

الله يوفقكم ياتبطون علي المشروع بسلمه يوم الاثنين وواقف عندي بس الرسمه هذي 

بغيتها على صيغة صوره عشان اقدر استخدمها بالفتوشوب او غيره  


* الله لا يرحم من يسوي لي هالمطلوب الجنّه يارب 
واللي يبي ماده ماعندي مشكله بس اهم شي الله يعافيكم اخلص هالصوره  

مع ارق تحيّه . . 

تكفون وربي ضروري  : (


----------



## مهندس المحبة (4 ديسمبر 2010)

ليتني قلبكـ قال:


> اسعد الله اوقاتكم بكل خير . . !
> 
> اخباركم يا هندسة المستقبل باذن الله . . ؟
> 
> ...



أرجو منك وضع طلبك في قسم المدني أو المعماري لأنهم مختصين في البرنامج وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم .....


----------



## ليتني قلبكـ (4 ديسمبر 2010)

كل ما اكتب موضوع يالغالي يجيني غلط ويتعثر العثور


----------



## مسرة محمد (16 ديسمبر 2010)

مجهود رائع والله
جزيل الشكر


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

100 %


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

100 %


----------



## 5792 (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ممتاذ


----------

